# Culinary school books?



## emeril196 (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm not even sure that students in culinary school have to buy books or if everything is demonstration. If there are any books you students have to buy, could you let me know what they are called and if you think they are any good. I've bought my share of books for class that were "worthless" (especially when I tried to sell them back). I like learning methods and then adapting them, not so much individual recipes, except such that are unique. So let me know what you recommend. Thanks!


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Im curently attending the cia. There are books that i find useful:

The Pro Chef (CIA COOK BOOK)
On Food and Cooking
Chefs Theasuars (Spellings off)

those are just a few. Here in the beginning, everything is over computers, but once you get into the kitchens everything is on book. 

Hoped i helped you out a tad.


----------



## msmadelinerose (Sep 1, 2007)

_I attend JNA Institute of Culinary Arts. I got my books directly from the school, to ensure that I use the same edition they are teaching from. I buy each book as needed, since i'm living on a limited income, my choice, I want to devote all my time to school and school work. So far, the Chef has recommened only one book they don't sell, and it was a suggestion, not a requirement._

_MsMadelineRose_


----------

